# CrushGrind Brazil



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Any current owners care to share their thoughts please?

Thanks


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Couldn't resist....damn you 1 click ordering...let you know next week?


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

I mainly drink espresso. I may just be happy with the Columbia, for the amount of Drip or French Press that I get through...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Couldn't resist....damn you 1 click ordering...let you know next week?


Lolzzz , your gonna need shed to keep all these in.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

A decent size drip brew, certainly a French press brew, with a ceramic burr grinder is currently a chore...so much so that grinding for 2 or more people with any kind of frequency will put you off doing it. If either of them live up to claims, they will revolutionise coffee grinding.

If you can grind 17-24g for espresso in 40sec, with next to no retention, they'll impact on electric espresso grinders too.

If not, you probably still have a decent grinder at a nice price point...and an arm like a fiddler crab


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Lolzzz , your gonna need shed to keep all these in.


Ahead of you there, moved the bed into the shed for more grinder space!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Body is plastic, catch cup clear ABS type stuff (I have no feeling one way or the other on this). It has a robust, cast handle that puts most other hand grinders to shame.

Burr wobble is as expected & not obviously better/worse than Zassenhaus, Porlex, Rhino, Hario slim etc.

Comes with a nice doorstop 

30um adjustment intervals might just be overkill 

Tomorrow I'll dial in to current V60 method and compare grinding speed.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Aaah, the need for the industrial handle becomes clear...virtually impossible to grind hand held, even at unusably coarse setting, doorstop is not optional. Burrs gnash noisily at all settings.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Eyeballed grind, ground 14g in 50 turns (compared to 110 turns for Porlex), due to the considerable extra force involved time taken to grind is moot, plus you need to use the grinder base. No clear advantage in time or ease of use.

Lost as to what the "barista mechanism" is, might be a pair of sweepers on the shaft?

You need to remove the grinder from the base, give it a final grind (odd trapped bean) & shake when removing the catch cup to stop it dribbling grinds over your surfaces.

Brewed 13.5g to 225g (15g bloom, 35g every 20sec thereafter), 3:19 total time, 19.44%EY. Been drinking this coffee all week and for the first time I have a cup I don't like, I actually can't finish it. Sour, feels silty on the tongue, fair number of large chunks visible on the filter wall high tide mark (ideally shouldn't be there, but a handful wouldn't irk me if the flavour was good).

Budget hand grinders are typically agricultural things, with wide tolerances, so it's hard to see how they seem to have got this wrong.

But hey, I have a nice shiny, sturdier handle for my Rhino..."every cloud..." & all that.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Not very promising, if it is that questionable I would rather spend the extra on a feldgrind.

Although to be honest I have no actual use for a hand grinder at the moment.


----------

